# MAC eyeshadow staples



## rutiene (Jun 27, 2010)

I've only recently got into MAC during the TTB collection, and I've decided to make my first palette. I've heard that 25 e/s can fit into the 15 e/s pan if you take out the insert, so I'm trying to go down the list and pick out the best 25 starting out e/s. Besides the e/s' from TTB, the only other high end e/s I have are UD's BoS II, UD's BoS AiW, LORAC's Snake Charmer, and LORAC's Pink Python. 

The following is what I'm looking at and links to their swatches. So what are your must haves/essentials/staples?

*Light Pink/Highlight*
White Frost (1)- http://lh6.ggpht.com/_oPTKH26IyAM/S3...ba_texture.jpg
Shroom (1)- http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RzStKHeAs0...DOW_SWATCH.jpg
Naked Lunch (3) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...043542TwjO.jpg
Vex (4) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...957032S5xF.jpg

*Pink/Red*
Da Bling (3) - 
http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...570310sMLJ.jpg
Expensive Pink (1) - 
http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...041271TRQa.jpg
Sushi Flower (4) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...957039Xtdl.jpg
Coppering (4) - http://blog.rayli.com.cn/batch.download.php?aid=1005633

*Purple*
Stars n' Rockets (2)  - 
http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...16331287Yn.jpg
Trax (2) - 
http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...016336wL5c.jpg
Purple Haze (2) - http://blog.rayli.com.cn/batch.download.php?aid=1005533
Satellite Dreams (1) - http://blog.rayli.com.cn/batch.download.php?aid=1005539
Plum Dressing (1) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...016338fvhP.jpg

*Yellow*
Goldenrod (1) - http://www.temptalia.com/images/macc...macperm011.jpg


*Green*
Lucky Green (2) - http://www.temptalia.com/images/macc...macperm011.jpg
Sumptuous Olive/Greensmoke (2/1) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...034131sE1t.jpg
Swimming (2) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...036201kiWJ.jpg

*Blue*
Freshwater - http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RzStKHeAs0...DOW_SWATCH.jpg
Parfait Armour (4) - http://blog.rayli.com.cn/batch.download.php?aid=1005533
Steamy (5) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...029473Lus8.jpg
Electric Eel (last) - 
http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...029471CH0W.jpg
Contrast (1) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...016332MCl0.jpg
Deep Truth (2) - http://www.temptalia.com/images/fall...watches027.jpg
Plumage (2) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...029471CH0W.jpg

*Silver/Gold*
Electra (2) - 
http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...046092R1nB.jpg
Silver Ring (3) - http://blog.rayli.com.cn/batch.download.php?aid=1005691
Amber Lights - 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3311/...bd419daae1.jpg

*Browns/Neutrals*
Cork (4) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...944547hZMT.jpg
Patina (2) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...445411VA0q.jpg
Sable (4) - 
http://blog.rayli.com.cn/batch.download.php?aid=1005479
Twinks (3) - http://blog.rayli.com.cn/batch.download.php?aid=1005483
Bronze (2) - http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...944549a05k.jpg
Satin Taupe - 
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86...aupesubtle.jpg
Antiqued (2) - 
http://imgs.rayli.com.cn/ss/2009/07/...445420sP9j.jpg


----------



## sa'raimilan (Jun 27, 2010)

Love your list!

Ummm mines are

*Black:*
Carbon
Black Tied

*Neutrals, Browns/Golds:*
Amber lights
All that glitters
Woodwinked
Espresso
Ricepaper
Sable

*Pink:*
Sushi flower


& Club & Steamy not sure exactly what color category they fall under lol


----------



## Folie (Jun 27, 2010)

Trying to categorize, but came out wonky. Must haves:
Pinks: 
Da Bling
Sushi Flower
Sweet lust (can also be used as a high light)

Browns:
Smut
Antiqued 
Patina
Woodwinked
Folie (duh)
Honey Lust (it's a weird color. It's nice, but I'm thinking brown/bronze family)

Blacks:
Carbon

Purple:
Plum dressing
Cranberry
Sketch
Beauty marked
Orange:
Orange
Samoa Silk
Coppering 

Others (Colors that didn't fit anywhere else):
Club
Filament
Passionate
Knight devine (Great for outter color)

I'm not fond of the blues and greens MAC puts out. I love clarity, but that's discontinued.


----------



## monter (Jun 27, 2010)

Out of the list you have, I agree with: Shroom, Naked Lunch, Stars 'n Rockets, Lucky Green, Swimming, Freshwater, Deep Truth, Amber Lights, Cork, Sable, Bronze, and Satin Taupe.

I can't really comment on the greys, as all the ones I own are old LE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd add Beautiful Iris, Woodwinked, Smut, All That Glitters, Club, Mulch, Embark or Folie, and Humid. Vanilla is a nice highlight too.


----------



## Folie (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_Out of the list you have, I agree with: Shroom, Naked Lunch, Stars 'n Rockets, Lucky Green, Swimming, Freshwater, Deep Truth, Amber Lights, Cork, Sable, Bronze, and Satin Taupe.

I can't really comment on the greys, as all the ones I own are old LE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd add Beautiful Iris, Woodwinked, Smut, All That Glitters, Club, Mulch, Embark or Folie, and Humid. Vanilla is a nice highlight too._

 

Not so much grays for me, but I kept thinking of all the colors I like. I was like that's LE. There's a lot of LEs they should make permanant.


----------



## xsuzyqx (Jun 28, 2010)

*Neutrals*
_(light)_
Shroom
All That Glitters
Rice Paper
Vanilla
Blanc Type

_(dark)_
Carbon
Typographic
Knight Divine
Print

*Browns*
Swiss Chocolate
Espresso
Embark
Woodwinked
Antiqued
Bronze
Wedge
Cork
Saddle
Amber Lights
Mulch
Folie

*Purples*
Beautiful Iris
Stars n Rockets
Hepcat
Plum Dressing
Cranberry
Sketch
Parfait Amour

*Pinks/Corals*
Paradisco
Expensive Pink
Sushi Flower
Passionate

*Greens*
Humid
Greensmoke
Sumptuous Olive

*Blues*
Deep Truth
Freshwater
Plumage (dunno if I'd call this blue or green)
Clarity (or Electric Eel since Clarity is d/c)
Steamy

*Other*
Club
Coppering
Satin Taupe


Can you tell I favor browns? lol


----------



## friedargh (Jun 28, 2010)

Your browns/neutrals are spot on IMO (because most of those are the ones I started on aswell!). Some matte browns you may like to consider are brun, swiss chocolate and soft brown. Rather than telling you my faves, I'll just give a few suggestions adding to the list you already have . To the purples I would add a matte purple like shadowy lady or fig 1, I also really like beauty marked. Although trax is gorgeous in the pan I don't feel that it goes onto the lid that great. To the greens I would add humid and to the pinks I would add cranberry. 

HTH <3


----------

